# Ventilation for vehicle exhaust in residential garage.



## Badeeba (Oct 23, 2009)

I have a 3000 square foot basement garage that will house a Ferrari collection.  The garage doors are offset to the front and back at one end (1 single width door at the front, 1 at the back).  Is there any provision for required outdoor ventilation?  This project is under the 2006 IRC, and Washington state viaq.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Ventilation for vehicle exhaust in residential garage.

No.  It is not a habitable space.


----------



## north star (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Ventilation for vehicle exhaust in residential garage.

*`*

*No! Nothing in the IRC requires ventilation.*

*Are you planning to store fuel [ i.e. - gasoline ] in*

*the individual car tanks ?   If so, how much would*

*the total quantity be? *

*Is your application "new"  or  'existing' ?*

*`*


----------



## Badeeba (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Ventilation for vehicle exhaust in residential garage.

This is a new construction sfr.  It's not mine, i'm the inspector... I beleive he will have 6 or so cars in this area which I would assume will be filled with fuel.  My concern is less related to fuel storage and more to carbon monoxide as the door openings are 40' away from the interior wall of the garage and are small in relation to the size of the space.  There will be a large dead air space at one side.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Ventilation for vehicle exhaust in residential garage.

Yep, SFR and IRC = no ventilation requirements.

IBC is another story but it does not apply.

Valid concern, but not addressed by the IRC


----------



## Badeeba (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Ventilation for vehicle exhaust in residential garage.

I agree, I can't find a requirement in the IRC, just a requrement specific to sfr garages in the IMC for 100m per vehicle.  Does not apply to IRC sfr though.  :x


----------



## Glennman CBO (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: Ventilation for vehicle exhaust in residential garage.

Dee,

You mean you don't have a Ferrari collection? I don't have ventilation for my Ferrari collection.

As you have stated...the IMC doesn't apply, and it is not habitable space, therefore, the VIAQ doesn't apply either. Minimum garage/house separation is all. Have a good weekend.


----------



## brudgers (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: Ventilation for vehicle exhaust in residential garage.

Unless Ferris Beuller takes a day off, I doubt that the cars will be running for extended periods of time.

On the other hand, there's nothing wrong with mentioning your concern and suggesting the Owner consider a CO detector or two.


----------

